# Acceder au disque dur de la Freebox depuis Plex?



## mat64 (30 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous 
Bientôt possesseur d'une Apple TV 4k, j'ai une question concernant la lecture de fichiers videos depuis un appareil externe.
Je dispose d'une Freebox Revolution avec pas mal de films stockés sur le disque dur de la freebox. 
Est il possible de pouvoir lire ces médias sur l'Apple TV, via l'aplication Plex ou Infuse? Ou une autre application?


----------



## LaJague (30 Avril 2018)

Plex ça m’étonnerait il faut un plex server qui ne peut s’installer sur FB


----------



## mat64 (30 Avril 2018)

Et puis je accéder aux films stockés sur mon iMac? (Plex est installé dessus)


----------



## Preatorien (1 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
Si vous avez plex server sur votre iMac, vous aurez accès à vos fichiers vidéos et audio sur l’app plex de aTV.

Si vous avez des fichiers sur le disque dur de la freebox ou un disque dur branché sur la freebox vous pouvez avoir accès aux disques via Infuse, VLC ou EasyTV Freebox.
Personnellement je regarde mes vidéos via infuse (DD branché à la freebox). 

Enfin, sachez qu’avec EasyTV freebox vous avez accès au chaînes TNT de la freebox. J’utilise cette application pour regarder la télé car cela permet d’économiser la bande passante. Vous pouvez gérer les enregistrements via l’application, il y a le Time shiffting et autres fonctions.

Bonne découverte de l’aTV!!
Et si vous avez d’autres questions n’hésitez pas!!!

Cordialement


----------



## mat64 (1 Mai 2018)

Preatorien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si vous avez plex server sur votre iMac, vous aurez accès à vos fichiers vidéos et audio sur l’app plex de aTV.
> 
> Si vous avez des fichiers sur le disque dur de la freebox ou un disque dur branché sur la freebox vous pouvez avoir accès aux disques via Infuse, VLC ou EasyTV Freebox.
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse précise! 
Pour regarder les chaines de la TNT je vais je pense me servir de myCanal qui est inclus dans mon abonnement Freebox. J'avais pensé aussi à Molotov, mais payer pour avoir du 1080p me dérange un peu...
Est ce que Infuse version gratuite suffit pour regarder les vidéos stockées sur le disque dur de la Freebox?


----------



## Preatorien (1 Mai 2018)

mat64 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse précise!
> Pour regarder les chaines de la TNT je vais je pense me servir de myCanal qui est inclus dans mon abonnement Freebox. J'avais pensé aussi à Molotov, mais payer pour avoir du 1080p me dérange un peu...
> Est ce que Infuse version gratuite suffit pour regarder les vidéos stockées sur le disque dur de la Freebox?



J'utilise aussi myCANAL pour regarder les chaines incluses dans le forfait mais je préfère FreeboxTV car il n'y a pas de latence quand on bascule entre les chaines (voir un post sur le forum qui en parle...). Et je peux enregistrer les programmes ou mettre en pause alors que myCANAL ne le fait pas..

De plus, si vous voulez, pour une raison ou une autre, aller sur la freebox player vous avez l'application Freezap qui permet d'utiliser la Siriremote avec le player free .

Enfin concernant Infuse, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de version gratuite, mais vous avez le premier mois gratuit pour tester.
J'ai pris l'abonnement annuel pour Infuse, cela me permet d'avoir l'application sur tous mes iDevices et synchronisation et avoir les mises à jour gratuites.


----------



## mat64 (1 Mai 2018)

Preatorien a dit:


> J'utilise aussi myCANAL pour regarder les chaines incluses dans le forfait mais je préfère FreeboxTV car il n'y a pas de latence quand on bascule entre les chaines (voir un post sur le forum qui en parle...). Et je peux enregistrer les programmes ou mettre en pause alors que myCANAL ne le fait pas..
> 
> De plus, si vous voulez, pour une raison ou une autre, aller sur la freebox player vous avez l'application Freezap qui permet d'utiliser la Siriremote avec le player free .
> 
> ...


Je pensais pas qu'il y avait autant de fonctionnalités avec easy freebox tv  La qualité d'image est meilleur que sur myCanal? Je dispose de la fibre optique


----------



## Preatorien (1 Mai 2018)

mat64 a dit:


> Je pensais pas qu'il y avait autant de fonctionnalités avec easy freebox tv  La qualité d'image est meilleur que sur myCanal? Je dispose de la fibre optique



Je ne sais pas si myCanal diffuse en 1080, mais ce qui est sûr c'est que pour easytv c'est le flux TNT donc pas de bridage comme Molotov ou autre, et je trouve la qualité supérieure à myCanal. Par contre il n'y a pas les chaines du bouquet mycanal inclus dans le forfait Freebox.

EasyTv a 15 jours d'essai il me semble, donc vous aurez tout le loisir de vous faire une idée


----------



## mat64 (1 Mai 2018)

Preatorien a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si myCanal diffuse en 1080, mais ce qui est sûr c'est que pour easytv c'est le flux TNT donc pas de bridage comme Molotov ou autre, et je trouve la qualité supérieure à myCanal. Par contre il n'y a pas les chaines du bouquet mycanal inclus dans le forfait Freebox.
> 
> EasyTv a 15 jours d'essai il me semble, donc vous aurez tout le loisir de vous faire une idée



Je comprend pas trop comment il peut prendre le flux TNT alors que l’Apple TV est seulement connecté à Internet et non à une antenne?


----------



## Preatorien (1 Mai 2018)

mat64 a dit:


> Je comprend pas trop comment il peut prendre le flux TNT alors que l’Apple TV est seulement connecté à Internet et non à une antenne?



L'application va chercher par le réseaux local le flux TNT émis par le player. Il faudra authentifié l'application sur la box (au niveau de l'afficheur) pour qu'elle puisse envoyer le signal sur l'application.
C'est pour ça, qu'il faudra laisser en veille le player sinon les chaines ne seront pas visibles sur l'aTV (et relier le player à une antenne sinon l'application ne servira à rien).


----------



## mat64 (1 Mai 2018)

Preatorien a dit:


> L'application va chercher par le réseaux local le flux TNT émis par le player. Il faudra authentifié l'application sur la box (au niveau de l'afficheur) pour qu'elle puisse envoyer le signal sur l'application.
> C'est pour ça, qu'il faudra laisser en veille le player sinon les chaines ne seront pas visibles sur l'aTV (et relier le player à une antenne sinon l'application ne servira à rien).



D’accord je comprend. Mon décodeur n’a jamais été relié à l’antenne. J’utiliserai une autre application alors. Merci pour les renseignements


----------

